# Zappa plays Zappa --New Hampshire



## Angus (Aug 5, 2008)

Anyone else going to the ZPZ show in Hampton Beach tomorrow evening? Be cool to meet some fellow RIUers.


----------



## Seamaiden (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm on the wrong coast.


----------



## Angus (Aug 5, 2008)

Seamaiden said:


> I'm on the wrong coast.


Dammit Seamaiden, I saw your name in the "Last Post" column and was like no fucking way!

-rep for getting my hopes up







..j/k

(yeah, I import my own smilies. I'm just that cool)


----------



## Seamaiden (Aug 5, 2008)

Hey, I was brought up on stuff like The Mothers of Invention, you don't think someone tossing Zappa's name around won't pique my interest?  I know a fellow out in New Hampshire, but he is definitely not "our type", if you get my meaning.

You can be as cool as you want.  I borrow smilies all the time, can you guess which one's my favorite?


----------



## Angus (Aug 6, 2008)

?


----------



## Angus (Aug 7, 2008)

Damn that was one of the best concerts I've ever been to. As soon as we got there there was someone selling $80 tickets for $20 a piece. We grabbed them just in case. Our $60 tickets were on the side of the stage, like ten tables back, like directly on the side. Our new $20 tickets were smack dab in the middle, two tables back. It was fucking AWESOME!

At one point my cousin yelled out "Titties and Beer!" and the Dweez was like, "We don't know that one", so I yelled out "Watermelon" and he looked at me for a second like, yeah, right, and played "Joe's Garage" 

After the show we ran up to the stage and I got my sweatshirt signed. Then we went around back and waited at the tour bus, smoked a couple bones with some strangers and met the whole band.

It was me, my aunt, uncle, two cousins and they both had friends and everyone was fucked up except for my uncle, who was driving the rented Canyanero. We had open bottles out the ass and a fat sack and my uncle took a wrong turn down a one-way street and got pulled (duh). I guess the cops there are used to it though, because they just asked for license and registration and blocked the street while we turned around.

Hell of a night.
Awesome concert.
Catch them if they're in your town.


----------



## Seamaiden (Aug 7, 2008)

Dweezil didn't know Titties and Beer...? 

I'm glad it was a good show.  Maybe if they play the Rancheria.


----------



## Angus (Aug 7, 2008)

Seamaiden said:


> Dweezil didn't know Titties and Beer...?
> 
> I'm glad it was a good show.  Maybe if they play the Rancheria.


I know, right?

Everything was so fucking perfect, though, that I could see them not playing a song if they didn't play it together well enough. Or maybe it was supposed to be a joke. I was pretty fucked up.


----------



## Seamaiden (Aug 7, 2008)

I bet that was one hell of a show. Now, the real Zappa fan(atic) in the house? My husband, and his friend Ted. We'll be sitting having dinner and those two will start quoting Zappa lines. Half the time I don't know what the fuck they're on about, and then it'll slowly dawn on me. They'll sit there giggling like a couple of schoolgirls going back and forth, practically serenading each other.


----------



## Angus (Aug 7, 2008)

Seamaiden said:


> I bet that was one hell of a show. Now, the real Zappa fan(atic) in the house? My husband, and his friend Ted. We'll be sitting having dinner and those two will start quoting Zappa lines. Half the time I don't know what the fuck they're on about, and then it'll slowly dawn on me. They'll sit there giggling like a couple of schoolgirls going back and forth, practically serenading each other.


Haha, I love it!

I got my shirt signed by Dweez and my aunt snapped a pic of me getting a thug hug from Ray White at the bus. Tell "Ted" to get on my level!


----------



## Seamaiden (Aug 8, 2008)

That goes beyond cool, Angus. You've been touched by greatness.


----------

